# Steering wheel removal



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I'm sure that it's somewhere, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone know what size the nut that holds the steering wheel on is?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The one that isn't too big but isn't too small.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's 19MM.


----------

